# Baby Tegu Housing Alternative?



## Teguzilla (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm thinking of alternative ways to house my baby tegu when I get him. I know most people recommend a 40 gallon breeder but I definitely don't want to spend $100 when I will be spending probably $500 or more to make his/her adult enclosure. There aren't any Petco petstores where I live so attending a $1 a gallon sale is out of the question.

I was wondering if I could use a 105 quart sterilite tub as an enclosure? They measure 32"Lx19"Dx13"H. I remember someone on another reptile forum I was a member on used a sterilite tub and it worked out great for their tegu until it was to make the adult enclosure.


----------



## james.w (Sep 4, 2011)

How do you plan on heating it and providing UVB?


----------



## jerobi2k (Sep 4, 2011)

as long as you can maintain proper heat/uvb in a plastic tub you should be ok, they thrive much better with proper temps and diet so as long as you can maintain these factors then it is fine. 100-110 degrees. toss proper depth substate in there and see if it melts pre Tegu


----------

